# Make Me Cringe (in 3 words)



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 7, 2013)

I saw this game on @midnight and reddit, and I'm curious to see how warped the minds of SSO can get. 

The object of the game is simple: see how much you can make me cringe in 3 words.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 7, 2013)

Wrench pulled tooth.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 7, 2013)

dry anal rape.


----------



## Choop (Nov 7, 2013)

I love you


----------



## Michael T (Nov 7, 2013)

No more internet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

Permanent porn blocker.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 7, 2013)

Children of bodom


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 7, 2013)

Honey, I'm late...


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 7, 2013)

Is it in?


----------



## Fiction (Nov 7, 2013)

my anus bled


----------



## imgarrett (Nov 7, 2013)

double penetration smegma


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Nov 7, 2013)

BloodOn The DanceFloor


----------



## Manurack (Nov 7, 2013)

Inlaws are coming


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 7, 2013)

shitting after showering


----------



## abandonist (Nov 7, 2013)

Staple in eye.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 7, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Honey, I'm late...



Clear cut winner folks.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 7, 2013)

Rosie O'Donnell naked


----------



## Pezshreds (Nov 7, 2013)

baby in microwave


----------



## sage (Nov 7, 2013)

student loan default
you're having twins
ingrown toenail necrosis
beastie allah tea


----------



## Dan (Nov 7, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Honey, I'm late...



Only one that got me


----------



## Rypac (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## toiletstand (Nov 7, 2013)

shaving your teeth


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 7, 2013)

Fisting your dickhole


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 7, 2013)

Rhythm in jump


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 7, 2013)

Dancing close to... 

Damn... That would be 4...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

Abalone on Ibanez.


----------



## necronile (Nov 7, 2013)

needle inside dickhole


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 7, 2013)

Shankle guest solo


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 7, 2013)

now insert catheter ...


----------



## no_dice (Nov 7, 2013)

Your parents screwing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

Built by Invictus.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 7, 2013)

Using Internet Explorer

Fingerprints on guitars

Blowjobs with teeth 

Mint orange juice

Using scooped mids

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 7, 2013)

Keeping my neckbeard.

Cool fedora, man!

I'm vegan now

Meat is murder!


----------



## chassless (Nov 7, 2013)

septic tank swim

open face surgery

morning explosive diarrhea

rhino face stomp

forward concrete dive

time bomb ingestion

needle in fingernail

internet related suicide

kids using cursewords

black eyed peas

pussy cat dolls

justin bieber something

pickup recommendation thread

guitar scale question

actives versus passives

lost the game


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

Geoff Tate's Queensryche.


----------



## Bownze (Nov 7, 2013)

Nails on chalkboard
Marco Antônio Fiorito (google it, you'll see)
Ow, My Balls (fictional TV show from the movie Idiocracy)

All cringeworthy...


----------



## Bownze (Nov 7, 2013)

Rusty scalpel lasik


----------



## chassless (Nov 7, 2013)

... nice debut, Bownze ...


----------



## Bownze (Nov 7, 2013)

chassless said:


> ... nice debut, Bownze ...



Thank you! I like to make a grand entrance.


----------



## chassless (Nov 7, 2013)

touché !


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 7, 2013)

Teeth on concrete


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 7, 2013)

Rosie O'donell sex


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Honey, I'm late...



Its not yours...


----------



## MFB (Nov 7, 2013)

You're the father...


----------



## Edika (Nov 7, 2013)

Conscious brain surgery
Conscious eye surgery


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 7, 2013)

Lifetime Original Movie


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 7, 2013)

2 more:

Catholic Youth Retreat

Calcified urethra obstruction


----------



## liamh (Nov 7, 2013)

splitting banjo string


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2013)

djent mix test


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2013)

Scientology was right


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 7, 2013)

affordable care act
discussing politics online


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Planned Parenthood Dumpster


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 7, 2013)

^ DAMN


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 7, 2013)

Metallica dubstep remix.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 7, 2013)

President George Zimmerman


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Matthew (Nov 7, 2013)

snapped high e


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 7, 2013)

Au naturale female


----------



## Bownze (Nov 7, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Rhythm in jump



Overlord of music


----------



## jbab (Nov 7, 2013)

Smegma filled anus


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Nov 7, 2013)

Moist Moisten Moisture


----------



## Chocopuppet (Nov 7, 2013)

Needle in urethra


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

McCain's sex tape.


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 7, 2013)

Gothic King Cobra


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 7, 2013)

Scissors + guitar + strings


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 7, 2013)

This is seriously just a thread of song titles and band names. 

Palin's Throbbing Erection


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 7, 2013)

cousins make dozens 

incest is best

djent djent djent (oops, i wrote a song by accident)


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 7, 2013)

Ham filled banana

Rusty brown van

Don't stop beliebing


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Rings of Saturn.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

^Guitar Pro instruments.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Nov 7, 2013)

Shecter Ad Thread


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 7, 2013)

Bernie Rico Jr.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 7, 2013)

Chapped, gaping asshole.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2013)

sevenstring.org is down

djent is real

emgs are terrible

Randy loves you

So does Dan


----------



## Choop (Nov 7, 2013)

Star Wars prequels


----------



## Edika (Nov 7, 2013)

Miley Cyrus twerking


----------



## Necris (Nov 7, 2013)

Eric De Vries 
Vampiire Guitars Endorsement 

Black Friday Run


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Nov 7, 2013)

Dean guitars work


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 7, 2013)

Floyd Rose Trem


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 7, 2013)

no more pie


----------



## Taylor (Nov 7, 2013)

LACS through Woodchipper


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

Djent with rap.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 7, 2013)

Misjudged cuticle yank.


----------



## Michael T (Nov 7, 2013)

Does it Djent


That made me cringe just typing it.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Nov 7, 2013)

Soggy gooch 


Two words.. meh


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't even need three words; Nightcore


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 7, 2013)

mracz said:


> Scientology was right


 
Mormons were right


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibson Firebird x


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 7, 2013)

Berhinger guitar amp


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Nov 7, 2013)

paper-cut on dick-hole


----------



## flexkill (Nov 7, 2013)

Milky Prostate Paste


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 7, 2013)

Gorilla guitar amps


----------



## Phrygian (Nov 7, 2013)

Your parents know


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 7, 2013)

Nudes to/of Randy


Emmure win Oscars

Petrucci is dead

Vai is shit 

eating blue waffles (Do not google)

Jumping into goatse (Do not google)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 7, 2013)

^ Googled them both nothing gross.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 7, 2013)

Emmure makes movies now?


----------



## lobee (Nov 7, 2013)

pubic hair pizza

ashtray french kiss

Dexter series finale

Joseph Merrick striptease


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 7, 2013)

Vaginal Discharge Smoothie


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 7, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> Is it in?



I don't know


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 7, 2013)

Throbbing vaginal prolapse


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 7, 2013)

This is one from my girlfriend - Long term Commitment


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 7, 2013)

Hot anal poker-Carlin paraphrased.


----------



## traditional (Nov 7, 2013)

Musical Instruments Tax


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 7, 2013)

Reb bica Black


----------



## MFB (Nov 7, 2013)

Made by Roter


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 7, 2013)

Phrygian said:


> Your parents know



This one got me worse than the rest of the entire thread


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 8, 2013)

Paper cut toes


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 8, 2013)

Snooki's vaginal discharge


----------



## chassless (Nov 8, 2013)

caskettheclown said:


> This is one from my girlfriend - Long term Commitment



she's a keeper.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Nov 8, 2013)

Slayer new album

Metallica make movie

Portnoy leaves DT

Draiman and trivium

Metallica sells riffs

Zakk wylde acoustic




Oh wait...


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 8, 2013)

Urinary catheter insertion.

Do I need to say more?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 8, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Portnoy leaves DT



for Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 8, 2013)

finger through eye


----------



## chassless (Nov 8, 2013)

Misha signature something
Ben leaves Sybreed
Crabcore dancecore djentstep (I realize that's cheating a bit)
Screen of death
Forced computer restart
Four hour traffic
Untimely erectile dysfunction


----------



## matt397 (Nov 8, 2013)

bleach soaked catheter


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Guitar Pro instruments.



Oh no you didn't...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

Stealing another one from @midnight

Discreet Orphan Rentals.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2013)

ed roman guitars


...too soon?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

full blown AIDS


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 8, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> Is it in?



Follow this with "I don't know"

---edit---

Well shit me sideways. Just read through, its only like 10 posts above me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Follow this with "I don't know"



someone already has

use search function

see post 103



...oh look those have 3 words too


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 8, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> Its not yours...



- It IS yours

- Toothpick + toenail + kick

- botched castration procedure


----------



## mcleanab (Nov 8, 2013)

Infant Skull Surgery

(I saw it once on PBS late at night and still freak out thinking about it...)


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2013)

Bernie Rico Jr.
Black Friday Sale
Shono is back
Ibanez goes bankrupt
Made in india/ china


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

^


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2013)

elvis *is* dead


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

OJ did it


----------



## no_dice (Nov 8, 2013)

we should talk


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2013)

disney buys lucasfilms


^ that was an actual news article title that made me cringe a while back...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2013)

no_dice said:


> we should talk



lets be friends


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 8, 2013)

Carlos Danger's Photobucket


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

Sexting tub girl


----------



## chassless (Nov 8, 2013)

Lefty Guitar Shop


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2013)

Alex changed something


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

Disciple of Djod (actually semi-related )


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Nov 8, 2013)

Randy said:


> Alex changed something


----------



## pink freud (Nov 8, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> This one got me worse than the rest of the entire thread



Grandma knows, approves.


----------



## Nile (Nov 8, 2013)

Have a seat...

(right over there)


----------



## tripguitar (Nov 8, 2013)

ejaculating glass shards


----------



## no_dice (Nov 8, 2013)

Ryan Seacrest productions
New Avicii song
Top 40 music


----------



## Nile (Nov 8, 2013)

Forever limp dick.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2013)

new nickleback album


----------



## necronile (Nov 8, 2013)

Metallica's lulu album
(RIP Lou Reed though  )


----------



## redstone (Nov 8, 2013)

You will die.

Little spiders everywhere.

Huge spiders everywhere.


----------



## chassless (Nov 8, 2013)

^ watch'u talking about, these are great


----------



## Basti (Nov 8, 2013)

Jaden Smith's Twitter.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 8, 2013)

Basti said:


> Jaden Smith's Twitter.



Because of you
I researched this
you're a dick.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 8, 2013)

Joel Schumacher's Batman

Lil' Wayne's Guitar

New Jersey Shore

Progressive Groove Metal

Maestro Alex Gregory


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 8, 2013)

Kirk Hammett solos


----------



## icos211 (Nov 8, 2013)

James Hetfield's voice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

Death Magnetic's production


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 8, 2013)

Lars Ulrich's penis

If you dare:
HERE'S A PHOTO OF LARS' LITTLE ULRICH | MetalSucks


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 8, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Lars Ulrich's penis
> 
> If you dare:
> HERE'S A PHOTO OF LARS' LITTLE ULRICH | MetalSucks




Why did I click that?? It was exactly what it said it was, so i'm not sure what I expected.


Also the link is NSFW if anyone cares


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey


please respond


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 8, 2013)

caskettheclown said:


> Why did I click that?? It was exactly what it said it was, so i'm not sure what I expected.



U liek weens


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 9, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> U liek weens



Probably wanted to know if i am bigger than him or not


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 9, 2013)

Chances are good


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 9, 2013)

this threads digressing


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 9, 2013)

Used condom ingestion


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 9, 2013)

years ago my wife (girlfriend at the time) wanted me to start a grindcore band called

BLOODY ANAL FISSURE

we might have started a myspace, cant remember


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 9, 2013)

sevenstring.org is down (Makes me cringe anyway... )


----------



## chassless (Nov 9, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> years ago my wife (girlfriend at the time) wanted me to start a grindcore band called
> 
> BLOODY ANAL FISSURE
> 
> we might have started a myspace, cant remember



what is it with people and cool ladies ? 

i have jelly


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 9, 2013)

I f_u_cked Ted.
/skylerwhite


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2013)

Naked senior parades.


----------



## Necris (Nov 9, 2013)

Pick _one_ guitar.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 9, 2013)

brony sex orgy

we are legion

sick affliction shirt


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 9, 2013)

loose stool explosion


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2013)

Right Said Fred
Cool story bro


----------



## Edika (Nov 9, 2013)

Michael Bay's TMNT

I know it's a bit of cheating but man that made me cringe a whole lot.


----------



## Devils Lullaby (Nov 9, 2013)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 9, 2013)

Civil War Surgery
together with No Whiskey Left


----------



## mcleanab (Nov 9, 2013)

Out of coffee.


----------



## Phrygian (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh, not again...


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 9, 2013)

Illud Divinum Insanus


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 9, 2013)

insane clown posse

icp neck tattoo


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 9, 2013)

Routine Infant Circumcision...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 9, 2013)

Jimmy Savile daycare


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 9, 2013)

Watermelon inside bladder.

One way out.

Nice knowing you.


----------



## Pweaks (Nov 9, 2013)

Post-Gabriel Genesis


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 9, 2013)

surgery without anesthesia

bloody tampon Popsicle


----------



## Basti (Nov 9, 2013)

Missed call: Mum


----------



## Devils Lullaby (Nov 9, 2013)

painful blood urination


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll allow it. *Judge Mills Lane voice*


----------



## flexkill (Nov 9, 2013)

Porn causes Cancer


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 9, 2013)

Papercut under nail


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 9, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> I don't even need three words; Nightcore


----------



## Devils Lullaby (Nov 9, 2013)

Smoke from amp


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 9, 2013)

Don Vito said:


>



This is just too much.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxAzbunOjtQ


----------



## Basti (Nov 9, 2013)

Rusty nail toothbrush



YJGB said:


> Papercut under nail



Oh you son of a...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 9, 2013)

Spike through finger

Click for image


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Nov 9, 2013)

TesseracT - Congealing Fate


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 9, 2013)

Captain_Awesome said:


> TesseracT - Congealing Fate


----------



## chassless (Nov 9, 2013)

shit hits the fan in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Illud Divinum Insanus


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 9, 2013)

Where's my pick?


----------



## Necris (Nov 9, 2013)

Strictly 7 Resale
Best Djent Pickups?
String Gauge Thread
Crowdfund My Album


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 9, 2013)

high school presentations


----------



## Furtive Glance (Nov 9, 2013)

Dropped Jazz III

:'(


----------



## Leveebreaks (Nov 9, 2013)

D*ck meets zip


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 10, 2013)

Dick Zipper Blood

Edit:


----------



## AndruwX (Nov 10, 2013)

Brackets Blow Job


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 10, 2013)

Should've pulled out


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 10, 2013)

Masturbating with knives.


----------



## slowro (Nov 10, 2013)

Ian watkins lostprophets


----------



## slowro (Nov 10, 2013)

YouTube comments


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 10, 2013)

slowro said:


> YouTube comments



I hope this means the new design, not the actual content of the comments. Half the amusement of watching the videos come from reading the top comments and now they're gone in all the old videos.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 10, 2013)

AndruwX said:


> Brackets Blow Job



The Russian Fap


----------



## chassless (Nov 10, 2013)

i don't know what's wrong with all the big websites' new designs. they're always more crappy than before. that's ESPECIALLY the case with Youtube. their videos always bug, you can't rewind without having to load the video again, the new comments design is worse than before ...

but i think he means both the design and the content. oh boy, a simple amp shootout can create an enflamed religious debate.


----------



## Friendroid (Nov 10, 2013)

public mental breakdown


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 10, 2013)

Friendroid said:


> public metal breakdown



Fixed


----------



## Devils Lullaby (Nov 10, 2013)

Bad fishy odor


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 10, 2013)

Barbara Streisand marathon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

Carvin DC discontinued


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 10, 2013)

My youtube thread.


I need counseling after my latest find.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 10, 2013)

Serrated Blade Procreation


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

AndruwX's posts here.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> AndruwX's posts here.



Look at post #212 in this thread


----------



## pondman (Nov 10, 2013)

You've been outbid .


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 10, 2013)

Gf: We gotta talk


----------



## Force (Nov 10, 2013)

Festering Vagina Pus

Hip Hop Forever


----------



## -42- (Nov 10, 2013)

Aubrey Drake Graham


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

Uwe Boll's filmography.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 10, 2013)

My Little Pony


----------



## chassless (Nov 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uwe Boll's filmography.



more like

Uwe Boll's existence


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 10, 2013)

Liberal Arts Degree


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 10, 2013)

BronyCon Armpit Cheese


----------



## Alice AKW (Nov 11, 2013)

Meshuggah Uses 9's

Line 6 Spider

Guitars On Concrete

Carpal Tunnel Syndrome


----------



## MFB (Nov 11, 2013)

Non Stop Reggaeton


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 11, 2013)

New Necrophagist album


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 11, 2013)

Potted meat ingredients


----------



## chassless (Nov 11, 2013)

this escalated pretty quick ... i think the OP should pick his top 10


----------



## Necris (Nov 11, 2013)

Yourself at 13.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 11, 2013)

Rimming Dave Mustaine.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Waffle Syrup


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 11, 2013)

MFB said:


> Non Stop Reggaeton



Goddammit I hate that stuff I'd be in a wood shop and they would play an our of that crap same damn bassline for 60 minutes with "RASTAMAN'S TAKEN OVAH"


----------



## Alice AKW (Nov 11, 2013)

Girlfriend's On Period


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uwe Boll's filmography.


I watched his HOTD adaptation, and literally could not find a single reference to the game it was "based" off of.

I hear Postal is supposed to be a good tasteless raunchfest.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 12, 2013)

chassless said:


> this escalated pretty quick ... i think the OP should pick his top 10



Not a chance


----------



## chassless (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Devils Lullaby (Nov 12, 2013)

Lars Ulrich's drumming


----------



## Kullerbytta (Nov 12, 2013)

Destroying a Mayones 
Shaving your eyes
Boner in thornbush
Nick Nolte Twerking
Yolo swag twerk
Kids these days
Both hands ruined (no more guitar!)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 12, 2013)

Mar-i-age.

Does that count?


----------



## Kullerbytta (Nov 12, 2013)

Devils Lullaby said:


> Lars Ulrich's drumming



Eeesh, that one *HURT*


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 12, 2013)

Lulu by Metallica


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

St. Anger marathon.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 12, 2013)

^ Album is good


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 12, 2013)

That Metal Show


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> That Metal Show



....ing nailed it.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 12, 2013)

You know, I appreciate the spirit of the show since it could be exposing people and younger kids to new music, but it's absolutely dreadful to watch if you're familiar with the topic. I cringe every time Eddie Trunk mentions Kiss, or Jim Florida starts talking about Marilyn Manson. Sideburns is okay.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

I stopped watching it after the Queensryche/Mustaine episode. It was like... 5 minutes of Todd La Torre/Scott Rockenfield with several of the guys defending Geoff Tate, and 55 minutes of Dave Mustaine with almost all of the guys defending the new Megadeth album.


----------



## Devils Lullaby (Nov 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I stopped watching it after the Queensryche/Mustaine episode. It was like... 5 minutes of Todd La Torre/Scott Rockenfield with several of the guys defending Geoff Tate, and 55 minutes of Dave Mustaine with almost all of the guys defending the new Megadeth album.




Yep that was around the same time I thought to myself " why am I watching this crap?" Eddie Trunk is about as metal as cotton candy and his kiss ass name dropping makes me want to vomit


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 12, 2013)

Dallas Toler-Wade's picking


----------



## Joose (Nov 12, 2013)

May have been posted, but I love this show; and this game was a great addition.


----------



## chassless (Nov 13, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Dallas Toler-Wade's picking



what about this ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 13, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Dallas Toler-Wade's picking



Dallas Toller-Wade is great picker. I'd rather say:

Karl Sanders' Betchacan'playthis


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2013)

Scrubs season 9.


----------



## icos211 (Nov 13, 2013)

Futurama cancelled again.


----------



## lobee (Nov 13, 2013)

Borat fight scene


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 14, 2013)

Anonymous neg rep.


----------



## lobee (Nov 14, 2013)

^Ouch, I didn't think my post was that bad.


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 14, 2013)

read the first 2 pages. half of the posts would make great death metal band names xD


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 14, 2013)

chassless said:


> what about this ?



His picking technique just looks really ....ing weird. He kinda flops his wrist all over the place. He's a good picker, but his technique just looks horrendous.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 14, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> His picking technique just looks really ....ing weird. He kinda flops his wrist all over the place. He's a good picker, but his technique just looks horrendous.



It looks horrendous, but it sounds great, so I don't see the problem


----------



## chassless (Nov 14, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> His picking technique just looks really ....ing weird. He kinda flops his wrist all over the place. He's a good picker, but his technique just looks horrendous.



well, i can't say i agree with you, because his picking is far cleaner, tighter and accurate than mine so yeah


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 15, 2013)

Discarded fetus purée


----------



## spadz93 (Nov 15, 2013)

slashed achille's tendon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> His picking technique just looks really ....ing weird. He kinda flops his wrist all over the place. He's a good picker, but his technique just looks horrendous.



Never judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 15, 2013)

The Human Centipede (2009).



What the f__k were these people thinking???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2013)

On the topic of movies...

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 15, 2013)

Terri Schaivo Pornography


----------



## -42- (Nov 15, 2013)

New Necrophagist coming.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2013)

It Only Smellz


----------



## chassless (Nov 15, 2013)

Megapyshark versus Crocosaurus

Mega Shark Versus Crocosaurus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 15, 2013)

SyFy Original Movies


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 15, 2013)

Come to Jesus


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 15, 2013)

Chewing tin foil


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 15, 2013)

Randy said:


> It Only Smellz


More than smellz


----------



## teejay (Nov 15, 2013)

google blue waffle


----------



## wizbit81 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bernie Rico Junior.


^^ Do I win? I think I do.


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2013)

wizbit81 said:


> Bernie Rico Junior.
> 
> 
> ^^ Do I win? I think I do.



Except that you're like 8 pages after the first time someone posted it


----------



## AndruwX (Nov 16, 2013)

A Serbian Film


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 16, 2013)

Extreme religious fundamentalism


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2013)

EDIT: 
Forgotten bannable offenses.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 16, 2013)

^ well there's technically a forum rule against mentioning them, so I generalized a bit to avoid the banhammer.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 3, 2013)

Catheter torn out.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 3, 2013)

Raped by Velociraptors.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Lifetime Original Movies


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 3, 2013)

HoneyBooBoo's mom topless.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2013)

Fast And Furious


----------



## flexkill (Dec 3, 2013)

Crunchy Anal Rim


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 3, 2013)

Pssht, I can do it in two.




Spoiler



Miscarriage vindaloo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)

Fred without beard.


----------



## infernalservice (Dec 3, 2013)

J P Stallion


----------



## Luafcm (Dec 3, 2013)

Is EMG good?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Fast And Furious


Too soon dude


----------



## Taylor (Dec 3, 2013)

David Shankle's Vocabulary


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Too soon dude



Did you cringe?


----------



## Basti (Dec 3, 2013)

MY.



LITTLE.




PONY.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 3, 2013)

Basti said:


> MY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*refers to post #228*


----------



## Brill (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice Screamo band


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 3, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Nice Screamo band




Hey, Loxy's back!

Lol jk not really cringeworthy.


----------



## LarksTongue (Dec 4, 2013)

Big Money Rustlas


----------



## Dcm81 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ian Watkins' babies

.....sick bastard


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Did you cringe?


More like a frown.


----------



## KJGaruda (Dec 4, 2013)

Genitalia road rash

Hobo loogie gargle


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Crack smoking warlock


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 4, 2013)

reach-around human centipede


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 4, 2013)

New WWE game


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 4, 2013)

Jason Richardson's drums.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 4, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> y'all need Jesus.
> 
> Palin wins election
> 
> ...



My version:

Dolphin F*ck exists.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 4, 2013)

Throbbingly autistic reviewer


----------



## mcsalty (Dec 4, 2013)

rectal smegma discharge...


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 4, 2013)

If you're going to sleep with a girl and she looks at you

"Im a virgin"


----------



## Baelzebeard (Dec 4, 2013)

"Strandberg" Mocking Bird.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-bc-rich-mockingbird-strandberg-hardware.html


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 4, 2013)

Baelzebeard said:


> "Strandberg" Mocking Bird.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-bc-rich-mockingbird-strandberg-hardware.html


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 5, 2013)

Finals Are Coming


----------



## chassless (Dec 5, 2013)

I miss school

(or college/classes in general)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> More like a frown.



Wouldn't be the first and it most certainly won't be the last time I do something that's frowned upon. You remember a douche named Ed Roman? People made a JOKE THREAD after he died... 

Regardless of how you feel about the man, what I did is far less malignant and with far better intentions than to run a man's name further into the ground after he dies... 

Also...

Human Centipede Orgy


----------



## Brill (Dec 7, 2013)

Flaming Clown Spiders


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 7, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Wouldn't be the first and it most certainly won't be the last time I do something that's frowned upon. You remember a douche named Ed Roman? People made a JOKE THREAD after he died...
> 
> Regardless of how you feel about the man, what I did is far less malignant and with far better intentions than to run a man's name further into the ground after he dies...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 7, 2013)

XBox Live COD (Call Of Duty)


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 10, 2013)

Enigmatic Smegma Butter

Heavenly Excrement Sandwich

Double Penetration Asylum (For men)


----------



## Vinchester (Dec 10, 2013)

Petrucci Endorses EMG


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 10, 2013)

Vinchester said:


> Petrucci Endorses EMG



*P*etrucci 
*E*ndorses
*E*MG

I believe in you illuminati! 

*Choir sings* ILLUMINATI!!!


----------



## flexkill (Dec 10, 2013)

Squeezed Taint Juice


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 11, 2013)

Writing Research Papers.

Studying for Exams.

Calculus Mid-term Tomorrow. 

Kill me now.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 11, 2013)

Modded '59 Paul


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 11, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Squeezed Taint Juice


Wish I didn't read that while eating


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 13, 2013)

Cutler is starting

They're benching McCown


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 13, 2013)

moist flaccid passion.


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 13, 2013)

sry if repost:
capture the crown
*cringe*


----------



## mcd (Dec 13, 2013)

read these post
in william shatner 
voice you will
laugh your
ass off until
you poop gold


----------



## _RH_ (Dec 13, 2013)

Nickelback
Nickelback 
Nickelback


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 13, 2013)

Scrotal Sebaceous Cyst


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 14, 2013)

Bulletbelt + guitarback


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 14, 2013)

Cancelled tour dates.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2013)

Varg for president.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 15, 2013)

Oozing Vaginal Prolapse

Are we exclusive?


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Varg for president.


a challenger appears


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 15, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> a challenger appears


Also everyone has to wear white face paint to reflect the suns rays.


----------



## redstone (Dec 16, 2013)

spoiled kid tantrum


----------



## danger5oh (Dec 16, 2013)

Bite the curb.


----------



## Necris (Dec 16, 2013)

Metal scraping teeth.


----------



## chassless (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> a challenger appears
> [Abbath winnage]



cover the world in permafrost ? now that would make our lives just a little bit more brootal


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 16, 2013)

ghstofperdition posts here.


----------



## Force (Dec 16, 2013)

fingernails on chalkboards


----------



## patata (Dec 18, 2013)

EMG Active routes


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 19, 2013)

Toothpaste and orangejuice.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Dec 19, 2013)

Needles up urethra


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 19, 2013)

Ballsack Paper Cut


----------



## the fuhrer (Jan 10, 2014)

German sausage beastiality


----------



## metallatem (Jan 10, 2014)

Ambassador Dennis Rodman


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 10, 2014)

Religiously masturbating angrily.


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2014)

Seether: Simple Man


----------



## -42- (Jan 10, 2014)

Brill said:


> Nice Screamo band



Listen to Orchid.








(Seriously they're a good band and people should check them out)


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 11, 2014)

^LOL good one

Edit oh that was serious nevermind then I take it back


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 11, 2014)

Fedora wearing brony.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 11, 2014)

PBR drinking hipsters


----------



## Miek (Jan 11, 2014)

penis degloving machine


----------



## Svava (Jan 11, 2014)

I am pregnant

CHILD IS YOURS

OPA GANGAM STYLE

miley cyrus twerking


----------



## Svava (Jan 11, 2014)

Vinchester said:


> Petrucci Endorses EMG










Don't even joke about that.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 13, 2014)

Bernie Rico Deposit


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 13, 2014)

Blender feet first


----------



## chassless (Jan 13, 2014)

thread still alive ?


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 16, 2014)

OJ is innocent.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 16, 2014)

parents having sex

rotten toothache

Asian gas mask


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 17, 2014)

You don't remember?


----------



## Black43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Anal Cavity Rupture


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 18, 2014)

Cock meat sandwich


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 18, 2014)

rolling stone magazine


----------



## Necris (Jan 18, 2014)

Does it djent?


----------



## abandonist (Jan 19, 2014)

Morning rape beef.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 19, 2014)

Strictly Seven Guitars


----------



## 7stg (Jan 19, 2014)

Priest altar boy


----------



## Muzakman (Jan 19, 2014)

Male Peehole Dildo


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 19, 2014)

Moist pussy bubbles

*(Say it out loud)*


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 19, 2014)

blood in toilet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2014)

Dexter series finale.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 19, 2014)

My period's late


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 19, 2014)

Licking Blue Waffle


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 19, 2014)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> My period's late



GF said this to me the other day.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm Old Gregg


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 24, 2014)

SoItGoedRVA in Schecterthread 

No offense <3


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 24, 2014)

^ Not 3 words.


----------



## Randy (Jan 24, 2014)

Phrygian said:


> You don't remember?



I'll never forget


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 24, 2014)

that's really unfortunate.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 24, 2014)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> ^ Not 3 words.



Hey, at least I tried


----------



## flexkill (Jan 24, 2014)

Throbbing Veiny Cock


----------



## Metalman X (Jan 24, 2014)

recycled fecal treats


----------



## Metalman X (Jan 24, 2014)

pickled sewer sausages

projectile rectal dislocation

dense farticle clouds


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 24, 2014)

Sylvester Stallone monologue


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 25, 2014)

Dad, I'm gay.


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2014)

Chugging anal seepage


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

flexkill said:


> Throbbing Veiny Cock



That depends on who you talk to.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 26, 2014)

rant on basswood


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 26, 2014)

necrophagist album delayed


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 26, 2014)

Wait, I just stumbled upon this thread... So the point is to make someone cringe?... 

Ummm...

"Observe Etherial Guitars"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 26, 2014)

Tonewood discussion thread.


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 26, 2014)

that's no vagina


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yoko Ono Calendar.





Garth Brooks Djent.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a furry.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> necrophagist album shelved



Fix'd.


----------



## liamh (Jan 27, 2014)

fwd0120 said:


> Garth Brooks Djent.



This is the only type of djent i'm interested in


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 27, 2014)

Eight string Warlock


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 27, 2014)

^ nine string mockingbird

you are banned


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 27, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ nine string mockingbird
> 
> you are banned



Strandberg'd Mockingbird 7


----------



## Pezshreds (Feb 4, 2014)

Ibanez GIO Content


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 4, 2014)

In gaming: Call of Duty and Need for Speed

_______ is overrated

Folk music festival

Mandatory prostate exam

Store credit only

I like feet

and any 3 words Kanye can come up with, personal favorite: "I'm a genius"


----------



## chassless (Feb 4, 2014)

^ "love fish sticks."


----------



## Necris (Feb 4, 2014)

We teach Creationism.


----------



## ihunda (Feb 4, 2014)

Ozzy was metal


----------



## rectifryer (Feb 4, 2014)

ken ham wins


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 4, 2014)

new dime sig


----------



## Paul McAleer (Feb 12, 2014)

****ing your grandmother


----------



## no_dice (Feb 12, 2014)

Lucas Mann lesson


----------



## Leuka (Feb 12, 2014)

not sure if posted but: Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 12, 2014)

Lil-Wayne Guest Solo


----------



## erotomaniac (Feb 12, 2014)

Necrophagist goes djent


----------



## rectifryer (Feb 12, 2014)

This isn't three words


----------



## ElRay (Feb 22, 2014)

anvil crushed nuts
blowtorch burnt arm

From: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3936989-post31.html


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 22, 2014)

Nicki Minaj talented


----------



## Metalman X (Feb 25, 2014)

explosive diarrhea goggles

crispy fried polyps

creamy rectal secretions

belt sanded erection (alt: belt sanded nipples)

reverse fecal peristalsis (which is a real thing, apparently)

vaginal clot expulsion


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 25, 2014)

ToneZone Nine String


----------



## Axayacatl (Feb 25, 2014)

smegma egg salad


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 25, 2014)

first act erg


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 28, 2014)

My Little Pony
MLP male cosplay

That's all I've got.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Feb 28, 2014)

smashed my strandberg


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 28, 2014)

unclejemima218 said:


> smashed my strandberg



This is 'Make Me Cringe' not 'Worth of Masturbation'.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 28, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> first act erg


it will happen


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 28, 2014)

nickelback far away


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 28, 2014)

best x-string guitar?


----------



## chassless (Mar 1, 2014)

CrushingAnvil said:


> My Little Pony
> MLP male cosplay



hey, do you mind ? some of us are eating here.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 2, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> it will happen



haha...yeah your right, what next?

monster energy guitar


----------



## chassless (Mar 2, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> monster energy guitar



ahem ...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 2, 2014)

Jonas Brothers Signature


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 2, 2014)

Loud Urethra Fart


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 2, 2014)

Rosie O'Donnel's Ass


----------



## Preacher (Mar 2, 2014)

Madonna Covers Periphery


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 2, 2014)

Broke my AxeFx
Boss Metal Zone
Here's your Squier
Full Nickelback Discography
Sleeve of Wizard


----------



## Winspear (Mar 3, 2014)

Boobs without nipples

Crispy bacon toenails


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 5, 2014)

gibsons dora explorer


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 5, 2014)

splinter under nail

(this happened to me the other day. Had to pull it out with tweezers. Was about half an inch long. I made weird, girl-like noises when pulling it out.)


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 5, 2014)

New Madea Movie


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Christian Djent Band


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Christian Bale Djent


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Ripping off cock


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 5, 2014)

Eating Poop Noodles


----------



## no_dice (Mar 5, 2014)

barefoot in public


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Shitting glass shards

Pissing sulfuric acid

Eating your shit


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 5, 2014)

1man1jar, Goatse, Lemonparty


----------



## fwd0120 (Mar 5, 2014)

Love, David Shankle.


----------



## larry (Mar 5, 2014)

custom guitar stolen.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (May 27, 2014)

Surprise Prima Nocta


----------



## Explorer (May 27, 2014)

Grandmom's teenage soulmate


----------



## tacotiklah (May 28, 2014)

David Shankle's cankles.


----------



## asher (May 28, 2014)

Rep. Daryl Issa.

Or however you spell that asshole's first name.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2014)

shono for president


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2014)

guitar hero tabs


----------



## Force (May 28, 2014)

Garlic phlegm smoothie


----------



## Nats (May 28, 2014)

Emmure is awesome
won't yoube mybride


----------



## Explorer (May 28, 2014)

twig up peehole


----------



## ke7mix (May 28, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Geoff Tate's Queensryche.



Shots Fired.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 28, 2014)

Lego brick sandals

no Mudvayne reunion.


----------



## ke7mix (May 28, 2014)

Forced Gender Reassignment


----------



## ke7mix (May 28, 2014)

Ian Watkins Daycare


----------



## musicaldeath (May 28, 2014)

This could be a CC song title thread.

Encased in Concrete
Hammer Smashed Face

I didnt read the thread so if these are repeats... oh well.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 2, 2014)

dean buys ibanez


----------



## Explorer (Jun 2, 2014)

Flossed my eye.

True story, bro.


----------



## tastehbacon (Jun 3, 2014)

PRAISE LORD JESUS
Lick my smegma
Emgs sound good


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 3, 2014)

Broke a string


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 3, 2014)

Blackmachine Endorses Emmure


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Jun 11, 2014)

Peavey 6505+ Leads 

BBE Sonic Maximizer 

Nine string guitar 

Theory is worthless 

Dubstep is music 

Dream Theater sucks


----------



## BEADGBE7 (Jun 11, 2014)

Your Mom's FUPA


----------



## asher (Jun 11, 2014)

Shit salad sandwich

German Dungeon Porn


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 11, 2014)

Covered in Feces


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2014)

Twitch's comment section


----------



## asher (Jun 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Twitch's comment section


 
*YouTube's* comments section.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2014)

asher said:


> *YouTube's* comments section.



Both are intolerable.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Twitch's comment section


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 11, 2014)

festive sex drippings


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jun 11, 2014)

Scrotal paper cut.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 11, 2014)

Needle in dickhole


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 12, 2014)

Le master trole XDXDXD


----------



## JoeyW (Jun 12, 2014)

crusty vag mould

cheesegrater meet nutsack


----------



## Khaerruhl (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibanez endorses Lil Wayne.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Broken Custom Guitar


----------



## MstrH (Jun 12, 2014)

ok, this will only make sense to a few unlucky people:

"passing kidney stones"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 14, 2014)

The tonewood discussion


----------



## asher (Jun 14, 2014)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> The tonewood discussion


 

Beating dead horses


----------



## JuliusJahn (Jun 14, 2014)

Bieber for president


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 14, 2014)

Hand Of God


----------



## broj15 (Jun 14, 2014)

duct taped taint.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jun 14, 2014)

Oops


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 14, 2014)

skin sloughed off

cottage cheese thighs

vomit smelling abscess

(Those three phrases are all reasons I wanted to leave my job.)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 15, 2014)

Pear of anguish

Google it


----------



## Force (Jun 15, 2014)

MstrH said:


> ok, this will only make sense to a few unlucky people:
> 
> "passing kidney stones"



I haven't but I know many who have & it scares the shit out of me 




Vice crushing testicles


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Jun 15, 2014)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Pear of anguish
> 
> Google it



Ugh, I actually know what that is. Not pretty at all. You win.

Drawn and quartered


----------



## Black43 (Jun 15, 2014)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Pear of anguish


----------



## BEADGBE7 (Jun 18, 2014)

dislocated knuckle joint


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 19, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Reb bica Black


 
It's Fry Day


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 19, 2014)

President Rick Perry


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 19, 2014)

burnt human remains

vaginal blood fart

ulcerated anal condyloma


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 19, 2014)

vaginal cuff repair
wizard sleeve reconstruction
chewing own tooth
lawn mower amputation


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 19, 2014)

External Anal Prolapse.

^ Google image it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2014)

Your dad's penis


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 21, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Your dad's penis


I lol'd instead of cringed. Reminded me of Workaholics.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 21, 2014)

penis inside out


----------



## BEADGBE7 (Jun 21, 2014)

Broken Input jack


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 26, 2014)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> External Anal Prolapse.
> 
> ^ Google image it



AKA: 

Dreaded Pink Sock


----------



## Eliguy666 (Jun 29, 2014)

Scene ex girlfriend.


----------

